# Termite Protection?



## Humbert810 (8 mo ago)

Can anyone give me a good suggestion for Termite protection? Are the "stick bait" stakes good? Should I go more for some kind of liquid foundation treatment?


----------



## ABC123 (Jul 14, 2017)

I put down BioAdvanced 700350A Termite Killer Home Perimeter Treatment Ready-to-Spread Granules, 9 Pounds, N.A https://a.co/d/4r9G68U

Did a bit of research lately and without Spending hundreds of dollars this is the best option.

Also if you have any foundation cracks they can crawl through them. But for the foundation I spray monthly talstarP

https://www.domyown.com/does-talstar-kill-termites-qa-32064.html


----------

